

LearnStreet is shutting down - nols

LearnStreet just sent an email saying:<p>We will be closing down LearnStreet on July 31st, 2014.  Over the past few years, it has been our pleasure to have helped many users like yourself learn how to code.<p>Please return to the LearnStreet site prior to July 31st to complete any courses or projects.<p>We want to thank you for your past business and tell you how much we have enjoyed having you as a user.<p>Thanks,<p>LearnStreet Team<p>There&#x27;s nothing on their blog and I enjoyed the courses, does anyone know anything?
======
Chronic29
RIP

